# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Për vete, ata të dy e të tjerë, Koco Kosta.

## Xhuxhumaku

_Ekskluzive/Shkrimtari Koço Kosta, rrëfen për herë të parë për veten dhe romanin e ndaluar Ata të dy e të tjerë. I botuar prej pak kohësh në Greqi, ai është pritur në këtë vend si një libër për ëndrrat e humbura, për qorrsokakun e totalitarizmit sa në Shqipëri po aq edhe gjetkë. Ai është vlerësuar njëherazi si një elegji për artin, miqësinë, për mendimin e lirë dhe shpresën. Botuesi grek e komenton këtë roman, i cili pati fatin të grihej në brumë, menjëherë pas botimit të tij të parë, si vepër që shndërroi shkrimtarin në simbol të qëndresës në vendin fqinj e të shumëvuajtur_

*Për vete, ata të dy e të tjerë*


_Koço Kosta_

Jam lindur në Suhë të Lunxhërisë dhe ai fshat vazhdon të më pasurojë, të më japë identitet e frymëzim. Në fëmijëri, për të tjera vende, matanë malit, së pari, kam dëgjuar nga Babai. Kur ai dilte Matanë, Mëma përshpëriste e pikëlluar: Iku, kaptoi prapë!
Nga goja e Babait akoma vjen tek unë rrjedha e Kalamasit dhe shpesh më ringjallen në kujtesën e veshit emrat e spikatur Voshtinë, Kalpaq, Delvinaq, etj. Dëgjoj copëza bisedash për ndodhi të hershme në rrugën me asfalt që të shpinte në Janinë dhe për të tjera vende me ngjyra e tinguj.
Sa herë është vërtitur përfytyrimi im Matanë!
Shumë vonë, duke lexuar Plutarkun apo Tukiditin, sërish rropatesha që të përfytyroja tim atë duke ecur e dredhuar nëpër Epirin e barinjve, duke e parë se si bisedonte me njerëz të tjerë që jetonin Matanë!
Kur shkruaj, dëgjoj shumë. Dëgjoj Jugun, veçanërisht. Ndiej Diellin e Mesdheut mbi kumbullat, mbi vreshtat, mbi gjëneshtrën dhe hamocfakën, mbi drurët e tjerë, mbi çatitë, mbi bishtin e hardhucës dhe oborret e vendlindjes. Vështroj se si hovet pafajërisht gjoksi i përhedhur, i njelmët e plot aromë i gruas lunxhote. Dhe vërej e dëgjoj se si kumbojnë pulpët dridhërimëse të tyre: të nuseve, të vajzave.
Unë hyj dendur në intimitete të thella dhe vazhdimisht dashuroj. Shpesh. Dhe rri e shikoj me supet ngritur Bajronin e hutuar, të lëbyrur e të dalldisur, tek gati, pothuaj, nuk mundet të heqë vështrimin nga pulpa e vajzës së krahinës sonë të bukur: Kur ajo çapte përtej një thëllime dhe era i ngacmonte fustanin, dhe ajo largonte flladin, dhe se çpëshpëriste nëpër buzët mishtore të mbushura me lëng! Paskëtaj Poeti kujtohej të përmendej. Dhe e shoh se si fërgëllon i përkulur në tavolinë, se si dridhet nga emocione, kur i shkruante nënës së vet atje në Angli për këto të bukura të rralla: për lunxhiotet e Lunxhërisë së ndritur gjer në mahnitje. Për Amalinë e Mëmës, gjithashtu. Dhe për Kasjaninë në Krinë: Për plagën në shpirtin tim!
Për Ato!
Befas u drodha gjer në palcë: sepse kujtova që sot, tani diku! Diku nëpër hartën greke ndodhet edhe një vend që i thonë Mesollongji. (Në atë truall, gjithashtu, prehet e vërtitet kujtesa për autorin e Çajld Haroldit).
Në ato troje përqark, këtej, përtej, tanimë sillen e rropaten për punë vajza dhe nuse plot hire të Lunxhit. Dhe vëllezër të tyre. Dhe baballarë. Duke u ngutur me ëh, që të shkundin gjysmëshekullin e zi. Që të ngrihen! Ndërkohë, që në atë hapësirë, me mbetje të hershme, u sillet imazhi i Çalokut të Madh. Dhe Ai i sheh, dhe nis e thërret këngëtari:
O, lamtumirë! Atdheu im:
Po zhdukej dalëngadalë!
Gjëmon stuhia me tërbim

Unë: Hequr, tej! Mënjanë!
Po jetoj në Tiranë në qendër, mu përskaj Bulevardit me Kumbulla, fare pranë Kishës Ortodokse. Pas shpine, këtu në studio, përtej xhamit frushullojnë, gjithashtu, disa blirë gjethehollë e transparentë. Përjashta kudo sillet një fillim vjeshte e ngrohtë, e ëmbël dhe mbushur me intimitete. Diçka si në prillin e parëverës.
Prilli është muaj mizor, sepse përzihen kujtimet dhe dëshirat, shkruan, më duket, diku Elioti.
Në një prill me varfëri të skajshme, me diell, me lule, çurlukitje thëllëzash e zogj të tjerë, tamam në prillin dhe majin e vitit 1986 unë botova te revista shqiptare Nëntori, në dy numra, romanin Ata të dy e të tjerë. Atëhere i gjithë populli ishte antikonformist. Një popull i tërë pa liri, pa ngadhnjim. Një popull që endej i mbyllur në një vetmi të thellë. Dhe shkrimtari që ishte dëshmitar i asaj jete të helmët, të egër, dridhëse. Ai vazhdonte të mbetej në rreshtin e vështirë. Pikërisht në atë kohë shkrova këtë roman.
Të dy personazhet e librit: Djaloshi i Pashëm dhe Peshku i Kuq prej kohësh më qëndronin pranë, fare pranë. I vështroja, madje i prekja dhe i dëgjoja. 
Dhe isha ulur të bëja për ta një studim njerëzor, të cilin mundohesha ta shkruaja me zjarrin e pasionit. Atje, pak më tej vazhdoja ti shikoja të dy. Edhe kur qëndronin vetëm, kuptoja se vetmia e tyre ishte e tyre dhe nuk dërgonte vetmi te njerëzit përqark. Në lokalin e tyre, te tryeza e tyre tek pinin kujdesshëm ponçin e porositur, përshembull, kishte jetë të gjallë.
Unë mbeta dhe u mora me të dy. I ndiqja, i zhbiroja, sepse ata rrezatonin motive të thella. Janë tejet njerëzorë. Shpirti i tyre lëshon trakte humanë. Sytë e tyre kërkojnë miqësi. Djaloshi i Pashëm i tëri është organ artistik, është një individ i gatuar me emocione. Peizashi ku shfaqen ata të dy, befas spikat, ndriçon. Ndriçon shpirti i ndjeshëm i popullit të tyre i instaluar te gjaku dhe lëngu i Poetit. Ata janë të konturuar, janë krijesa me trajtë. Të dy nuk pranojnë të plaken dhe të dy kanë diçka prej fëmije. Dhe njëherësh ngarendin përjetshëm të gjejnë forcë e guxim që të zhvillojnë dialog të sinqertë: Të ëndërrojnë.
Dhe të mos vetëtridhen.
Kur, edhe në roman, flet Djaloshi i Pashëm, kam përshtypjen se mallëngjehen edhe yjet.
Sepse personazhet janë të çiltër, pa dinakëri. Djaloshi i Pashëm sikur ka gjak fisniku dhe jetën e bën pasion. Dhe në fisnikërinë e vet përballon shumë dramë. Shumë varfëri e banalitet. Më saktë: Jeta e tyre është leksion bisedash për Artin, Miqësinë, dhe Dashurinë, kryesisht. Djaloshi i Pashëm, kam përshtypjen se nuk gjen fuqi të urrejë. Dhe nuk bën heroizma kalorsiake, paçka se disponon edhe një të mirë tjetër të madhe: Zotëron diçka nga Don Kishoti. 
Djaloshi i Pashëm sikur dëshmon vegimin!
Të dy janë të matur dhe bëjnë veprime simpatike. Dhe nuk i fshehin ndjenjat. Dhe nuk vuajnë nga vizione të varfra. Kur studiojnë apo gjykojnë diçka, e bëjnë pa drojë, gjenden krejt të lirë. Ata nuk mundohen që ta kuptojnë diçka, po ta ndiejnë atë. Dhe në atë: këtë realitet Ata janë përtej rregullit. Dhe rrinë të tërhequr. Po, megjithatë, kanë aq fuqi sa të mbushin gjerdiku zbrazëtinë intelektuale të jetës përqark. Ata gjejnë orën që të bëjnë edhe humor pikërisht në fukarallëk, tamam kur atdheun e kishte pllakosur ajo dhimbje e hatepsur. Dhe, kur duhet të flasin për diçka, gjykimi i tyre sështë naiv. Përkundrazi. Ata janë krijesa artistike. Nuk janë të vjetëruar. Dhe të dy janë egërsisht kundër mediokritetit (veçanërisht Djaloshi i Pashëm). Ata shqetësohen për hallet dhe shqetësimi i tyre ndodhet brenda dimensionit të shqetësimit të popullit. Të dy, sikur, qëndrojnë të mënjanuar, por jo, jo të përbuzur nga populli i vet.
Kështuqë unë i tërhoqa në roman ata të dy... Sepse në letërsi, siç njihet, duhet 
jetë dhe se nga jeta rrjedh materiali artistik. Dhe, në prurjet artistike, vjen edhe frymë politike. Po kurrsesi: libri nuk është një roman politik. 
Bëj mendim se kjo vepër është krijesë e mirëfilltë artistike.
Pasionet e të dyve janë të prekshme, njerëzore. Dhe të tilla pasione tek Ata nuk veniten.
Djaloshi i Pashëm ka virtytin e vet. Dhe si i tillë i virtytshëm, ai duket sikur prek idhujt!
Kur flet për artin, Djaloshi i Pashëm dëfton mprehtësi të rrallë, të lindur. Atëkohë ai ligjëron me madhështi dhe dashamirësi të rreptë. Ai ka sy klinikë. Peshku i Kuq njëherësh, në natyrën e vet, është edhe ai njerëzor dhe ka lindur për të ndjekur rrugën e artit. Gjithshtu ai gjuan lekun, por nuk e ndjek paranë gjer në shkatërrim. Dhe në shpirtin e tij jeton e rritet dhembja për njeriun fukara dhe adhurimi për Djaloshin e Pashëm, veçanërisht. Nga tërë stuhitë, atë mund ta bluajë Miqësia, Dashuria dhe Arti.
Pra, dhe unë vendosa se duhet të bëja edhe diçka tjetër për të ndihur që të dilnim nga mallkimi: Diktatura. Dhe shkrova romanin Ata të dy e të tjerë. Dhe e botova në pranverën e vitit 1986. Por befas, mu nëpër drojën dhe dyshimet e mia, dikush e quajti guxim skëterre librin tim. U shfaq hapur paskëtaj raporti i shpirtit human të artistit dhe pushtetit të dhunës. Vepra përshpëritej nën zë dhe u bë e frikshme si buletinët sekrete kobzinj të udhëheqjes moniste që ishte ulur në krye atje në Olimp.
Romani ra ndesh me situatën dhe ajo pranverë, ai prill e ai maj u bënë mizorë. U nxinë përsëri dëshirat dhe librin e botuar e ndaluan: e grinë në brumatriçe (ndërkohë që ishin grabitur mjaft kopje dhe vazhdonte të lexohej).
Por ata Lart! Ata tashmë nisën kryqëzatën e vet. Në Tiranë, një nga dykëmbëshit më të zinj të diktaturës, Ministri i Punëve të Brendshme, Hekuran Isai, recitoi me furtunë një vjershë të vetën (!?) kundër romanit: Se Shqipërisë/ Nuk i duhet/ Një letërsi/ Me Peshk të Kuq/ E Peshk të Zi.
Ngutshëm, në Jug të vendit, në Labëri, golemasit u përgjigjën me krijimin proverbial popullor: Se dy fjalë tha Koço Kosta/Po dyqind i dërgoi Posta...
Gjëma që jetonte ky popull ishte aq e madhe sa vështirë ta përshkruajnë volume të tëra të një biblioteke madhore. Kurse Monstra e diktaturës shqiptare nuk lejonte as këtë roman të kursyer e faqepak! Se dykëmbëshat, bizantinët atje në krye i tmerronte e vërteta, qofshin ato dhe dy fjalë. 
Vetëm dy të vërteta, vëlla!
Ishte një realitet absurd, surealist.
Jetë me të liga, vetëm të liga, më thoshte Mëmëzeza atje në fshat në Suhën e Jugut që akoma po e zhvishnin edhe atë, gjeografi të vendit. Dhe Mëma vazhdonte ëndrrën e llahtarshme: që ti jepnin ca gramë qumësht! Se ia patën marrë edhe delen, dhinë e lopën. Gjithçka. Opo: ëndrrat! Edhe ëndrrat!
Daljen e parë jashtë shtetit e realizova në Greqi. Ishte vjeshtë e bukur e vitit 1991 dhe në rrjedhën e tingëllimave të Diellit të Mesdheut vazhdoja udhëtimin dhe përpija peizazhe. Matanë Kakavijës, gjithçka: tërë ai gjelbërim, ajri i kulluar, qetësia, drurët e ngjeshur e të pacënuar më mrekullonin gjer në hutim. I përpirë, i rrëmbyer i tëri nga ato relieve, vazhdoja të nuhasja kundërmimin e pyjeve dhe çaireve në të dyja anët e rrugës atje përjashta. Dhe oshëtimën paqëtore që përhapej dhe ulej nga qielli, i cili pat ngrohur Homerin dhe Eskilin. Që ngrohte një vend aq të lashtë!
Përjashta: Matanë kudo akoma sillej muzikë dhe ishin ngjallur dridhma përbrenda qenies sime. Qeshë bërë melankolik dhe përpiqesha të mos shpërqendrohesha. Aty po shquaja ditë të mira, imazhe begatie. Dhe sa më shumë nxitonim, aq më vetmitar ndihesha.
Isha bërë tepër fëmijëror dhe sikur po dilja nga anemizmi. Autobusi rrëshqiste dhe unë ngulmoja të vështroja nga xhamat nga përbrenda. Përpiqesha të zbuloja gjurmë të Atit kur kaptonte për kontrabandë Matanë malit diku: Këtu! Ku?! Ku, ku?! Ku Voshtina, Kalpaqi, Delvinaqi, ku?! Po Janina?!
Djaloshin e Pashëm te ky roman e dredh mosmirënjohja. Dhe e tmerron pabesia. Edhe unë gëzoj kur përballem me të mirët.
Më kujtohet prapë këto çaste, miku im i fismë, skulptori Koço Beruka. Më shfaqet përpara greku bujar e gazmor, profesori Spiro Papaspiru, dhe intelektuali serioz e përkthyesi i vëmendshëm Niko Anagnosti. Të tre këta persona, në një mbrëmje të butë, diku pranë Liqenit të Janinës (Pu ine Limn?) kujtuan të nënshkruarin dhe thurën një komplot: vendosën dhe përkthyen në greqisht romanin Ata të dy e të tjerë.
Mirënjohje!
Mirënjohje atasheut kulturor në ambasadën shqiptare në Greqi, poetit të bardhë e njeriut të brishtë, zotit Niko Kacalidha, që trokiti tek një editor librash dhe bëri dialog me botuesin për romanin tim. Do të shkoj te shtëpia botuese Gutenberg dhe që tani përfytyroj një zotëri të qeshur që më pret. Në njërën dorë do të ketë në gjuhën greke Ata të dy e të tjerë të botuar me aq kujdes.
Nderime dhe mirënjohje për Ju që bëtë të mundur që një vepër e imja e plotë, më në fund, të flasë në gjuhën e lakmuar të grekut!


28/11/2005
KATEGORIA: Kulture.Shekulli.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

_Fati i novelës Ata të dy e të tjerë mbetet i çuditshëm. Harrohet me të njëjtën forcë që kujtohet. Gati 20 vjet pas ndalimit, novela botohet greqisht. E para vepër dhe e para gjuhë ku është përkthyer Koço Kosta_

*Duhen 200 palë sy që ta shohin qind për qind*


_Elsa Demo_

Duhen 200 palë sy që ti shohin 100% Ata të dy e të tjerë. Novela me këtë titull e Koço Kostës, u ndalua në 86-n si letërsi e dobët, banale, mediokre. Sepse tingëllonte si reaksionare të shkruaje për të shëmtuarën kur e bukura në atdheun socialist ishte mbizotëruese. Romanthi akuzohet si letërsi bulevardeske sepse sipas ekspertëve (të gjallë sot) aludohej për homoseksualizëm, për një dashuri të thellë mes dy personazheve qendrorë të librit, Djaloshit të Pashëm dhe Peshkut të Kuq. Novela e shkrimtarit Koço Kosta, një novelë-pamflet nga njëra anë vështirësisht e lexueshme dhe e mërzitshme, me stil çapraz e gjuhë mjaft herë të përdhunuar, me situata të paqena, pa tipa realë e pa ngjarje, që u paguan haraç sevdave moderniste e dekadente, është nga ana tjetër, një novelë me prirje agresive, nxin realitetin tonë socialist. Ky ishte komenti varrosës i ekspertëve të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve të Shqipërisë në revistën Nëntori. Këta të cilët në qershor 1986 i kujtonin artistëve që të merrninn masa dhe të rritej vigjilenca militantiste për pastërtinë e realizmit socialist, të njëjtët vendosën që Kostës ti hiqej e drejta e botimit. Ndërsa Komiteti Ekzekutiv i rrethit Fier e largon nga puna dhe e sistemon në prodhim, në kooperativën bujqësore të Greshicës. 
Kështu pra, Koço Kosta shihej sikur të mos ishte më shumë se ky libër i cili u botua më në fund, për herë të parë i plotë në 1994. Fati i novelës Ata të dy e të tjerë mbetet i çuditshëm. Harrohet me të njëjtën forcë që kujtohet. Gati 20 vjet pas ndalimit, novela botohet greqisht. E para vepër dhe e para gjuhë ku është përkthyer Koço Kosta. Një roman me një forcë të jashtëzakonshme, një vepër që befason dhe mallëngjen. Me doza humori, njerëzor, thellësisht njerëzor, me ndjenja të sinqerta të cilat brofin vrullshëm. Antiheronjtë e veprës, Djaloshi i Pashëm dhe Peshku i Kuq, të vërtetë dhe të përditshëm asfiksohen brenda një jete të stisur, të cilën ata nuk do të donin ta përzgjidhnin vetë. Dhe rebelohen: me ëndërrimet, me marrëzinë, me të qeshurën, me pikturën, shkruhet në faqen e pasme të botimit greqisht të novelës botuar këtë vjeshtë në Athinë nga Gutenberg.
Por nuk duhet quajtur kjo si arsye që ai mori guximin dhe shkroi për veten, këtë meditim që po sjellim sot me rastin e botimit greqisht. Përballë shkrimtarit trupvogël e ndien veten si në një re emocionesh që përkundër çdo lloj gjase për të të mbajtur lart, të ngulin më fort tokës. Ndoshta për hir të këtij paradoksi novela Ata të dy e të tjerë nuk ka marrë atë që ka merituar as në kohën e duhur, as sot në 
gjeometrinë gjithë cepe të letërsisë shqipe. Duhen 200 palë sy që ta shohin 100% këtë. Kjo është një shprehje që shkrimtari ynë e ka hedhur aty nga fundi i novelës në fjalë, si për të hequr shpresat se e shëmtuara në atdheun ku mbizotëronte e bukura do të ishte e ndaluar të shihej si e vërtetë dhe për ca kohë jo vetëm pas vitit 1986, edhe pas 1991 kur Shqipëria nuk njihte më diktaturë. 
Koço Kosta u lind në vitin 1941 në Suhë. Mësimet e para i mori në vendlindje. Shkollën 8-vjeçare e kreu në Gjirokastër. Në Tiranë vazhdon shkollën e mesme ekonomike dhe më pas nis studimet në Fakultetin Histori-Filologji kohë kur shkruan tregimin e parë Në rrugë. Vjen pas tij Shënime përmes shiut një libër me reportazhe, portrete, skica. Me Unë dhe komiti merr çmimin e parë në konkursin kombëtar të letërsisë me rastin e 25-vjetorit të Çlirimit të Atdheut. Me të mbaruar studimet emërohet mësues në fshatin Picar, sot Picari ka ardhur në Tiranë, thotë si me shaka shkrimtari. Në 1973 romani Qafa e botës shpallet më i miri në një përvjetor tjetër kombëtar, por ndalohet pas Pleniumit IV si roman i gabuar ideologjikisht, ku fshatari paraqitej shumë i egër, e në fakt për ekspertët e letërsisë ishte shumë i butë. Megjithatë me lejet e gjata të krijimtarisë Kosta, mund të mbante frymën për të vazhduar me letërsinë. Shkruan Dademadhja, Bisedë në mesnatë, Buka e një stine me borë, Era e udhëve dhe në 1990 Paradite me shi. 
Shkruaj letërsi sepse nuk më lodh, sepse nuk ka lodhje më të këndshme se sa ajo. Për Koço Kostën gjëja më e madhe për një shkrimtar është të prekë dhe të dijë të rrëmbejë imazhe. Gjeometria në kokën e shkrimtarit mund të gënjejë këdo. Por nëse ato që shkruan janë të vërteta edhe pse nuk ndodhin, dhe janë të vërteta ato që ndodhin në ndërgjegjen e shkrimtarit, atëherë e vërteta është e të gjithëve. Kjo është bindje e Koço Kostës. 


28/11/2005
KATEGORIA: Kulture.Shekulli.

----------

